# Estação Meteorológica de Castelo Branco, Castelo Branco [IM]



## PedroAfonso (10 Jul 2010 às 19:01)

Castelo Branco é uma cidade portuguesa, capital do Distrito de Castelo Branco, situada na região da Beira Baixa, com cerca de 30 649 habitantes. 

A estação meteorológica fica no limite Este da cidade, na Avenida de Espanha que faz a ligação entre o centro da cidade, e a EN233/EN112 (Oleiros - Penamacor). Está a uma altitude de 386 metros.


Seguem-se as fotos:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2010 às 19:10)

Parabéns pela descoberta. 

Uma importante estação meteorológica do IM, nunca antes encontrada, e bem protegida...


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jul 2010 às 19:18)

Apenas uma correcção:

A cidade não se eleva a uma altitude máxima de 380m! Estás a referir-te à estação meteorológica do IM que se situa a 386m de altitude.

A cidade em todo o seu perímetro varia numa altitude entre aproximadamente os 350 e os 480m (castelo).

A local da estação foi escolhido de forma a se situar no perímetro da cidade e numa altitude dentro da faixa mais representativa para a cidade 380-410m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2010 às 19:21)

Foi preciso vir um membro de fora para por uns fotos da estação de Castelo Branco,muito obrigado ,acho que tenho que comprar uma máquina fotogáfica,já lá entrei muita vez nessas instalações do IM em serviço.


----------

